

Patriots supposedly told Aaron Hernandez that iPhones could spy on him - hisabness
http://larrybrownsports.com/football/patriots-told-aaron-hernandez-iphones-could-spy-on-him/258721

======
hisabness
I actually listened to the testimony and Bradley says that Hernandez told him
something along the lines of the following:

"[that a special ops guy had told the team Iphones could be used to record you
even when they are off.]"

This sounds similar to what others have claimed about the capabilities of
certain government agencies. Also, given what many believe or has been shared
in the media (also in Data and Goliath) I think it's hard to make the claim he
was paranoid as a result of not wanting iPhones around.

